# MC Babies



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just sharing mc babies.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

they're lovely CC:001_tt1:. how old are they now as i've lost track of time are any of these your keeper?


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Aaw lovely wee babies :smile5:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sweeties :001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

They are 8 days old in these photo's (i think), lose track of time myself but was born 21st september.

Hopefully 1 keeper but will see how they grow first 2 photo's are boys, the rest are girls.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Lovely kittens :001_wub: What colours have you got?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Brown Tabby & White.
Silver Shaded.
Silver Tabby & Whites.
Brown Tabby.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful babies  all gorgeous . silver shaded boy :001_wub:


----------



## AtticusRavel (Sep 8, 2013)

Shhhhweet!!!!!!!


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Silver shaded!! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: Me wants!!!!


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

They're gorgeous CC :001_wub:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful babies :001_tt1: :001_tt1: 8 days already 

I'd love a silver shaded :001_tt1: but OH says no more, but he said that after we got Seb and now I have Roman


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't like the word " No " ..... Sarah , it makes me do funny things  

I have 3 tis an odd number , always room for a coon


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Adorable Hun I just showed my OH too! Melting xxxx


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

They're lovely - my heart has melted. . .


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2013)

Aw they are beautiful CC.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Its good you all want the silver shaded as luckily he is already reserved, that will save some family arguements.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Its good you all want the silver shaded as luckily he is already reserved, that will save some family arguements.


We could have drawn straws  or handbags  x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Your all welcome to have them for 12 weeks if you insist but bring them back for new owners to collect.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

tincan said:


> I don't like the word " No " ..... Sarah , it makes me do funny things
> 
> I have 3 tis an odd number , always room for a coon


I don't like odd numbers  and I have this thing about even numbers, everything has to be even, maybe something to do with my OCD 

I've heard Coonie owners say, one is never enough


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

One is never enough thats why i have 7 coonies, although now thats an odd number so may have to keep a kitten.

Here is little coony 4 weeks old for you all to coo over.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Passes CC ........







The 







Salt cellar


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Now that's just not fair rrr: 

s/he is stunning :001_wub:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Brown tabby & white!!!!! :w00t:


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

Awwww I'll take them for 12 weeks, no problem!!


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

CC, only thing I can say is that I know where you live, and I bet I can find a coat with deep pockets!! :001_tt1:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

They are packed ready so see you all soon. 

Oh yes and if you could take mum that would be great as she is howling her head off but no way can she have another litter so soon.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> *They are packed ready so see you all soon. *
> 
> Oh yes and if you could take mum that would be great as she is howling her head off but no way can she have another litter so soon.


On my way!!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Do you want these ones aswell.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Do you want these ones aswell.


that first kitten is so adorable:001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh heavens STOP IT!!!!!! I'd have the whole blooming lot!!!! They are totally adorable, and if I wasn't so far away I'd offer to help with babysitting duties when needed :001_tt1:

Cor blimey, guv! I'll ave a bit o' that!


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

If it wernt for SnowFlake I'd be more than tempted! 

Don't suppose you'd do a BOGOF


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

So you wont want to see this photo then. 
(I will stop now)


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

oh they look so peaceful, but it won't be long before they are running riot around your home


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

So cute :001_tt1: :001_wub: :001_tt1:


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Mum to Missy said:


> So cute :001_tt1: :001_wub: :001_tt1:


Hehehe hands off missus, I see your plan!!! I'm going to get to them first :001_tt1: lol


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

muffin789 said:


> Hehehe hands off missus, I see your plan!!! I'm going to get to them first :001_tt1: lol


You have until the end of the month when I go to see SnowFlake then.......................:devil: :lol:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful babies :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_very cute, all of them ._


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2013)

Oh CC, they're just beautiful! 
Congratulations


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

You really do have a sad life don't you tillysdream - oh sorry I meant skykat

edit: *post that this is relating to has been deleted so please ignore*


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh CC they are so cute :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: and the red well I am in love :001_tt1: :001_tt1:. Congratulations 

Viv xx


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Gorgeous babies!! Congratulations!


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Do you want these ones aswell.


Yes please :001_tt1: gorgeous x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry but i have to share this photo.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Ah pretty :001_wub: or handsome, whichever you prefer...


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Bad CC :hand: just gorgeous though, what a little stunner :001_wub:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

gorgeous baby CC:001_wub:


----------



## AtticusRavel (Sep 8, 2013)

such a sweety face!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

He is a handsome little man but soooo naughty.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful boy :001_tt1::001_tt1: he has a cheeky glint in his eye


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

My keeper girl growing nicely.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

She is a little bit yummy isn't she ... :001_wub: How old now CC


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

you have some stunning little babies CC:001_tt1:.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

She really is a little cracker :001_wub:

Butter wouldn't melt!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

These kittens are 6 weeks old now, time goes so quick.

Other litter in my room where i hope to have a keeper is 2 weeks old, so far too early yet to get excited but i can hope.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

catcoonz said:


> My keeper girl growing nicely.


I love her little pink nose and her innocent little face!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Still waiting to take photo's of the younger litter but mum keeps going back to lay on them which doesnt help.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

umber said:


> I love her little pink nose and her innocent little face!


thats almost word for word what i was gonna say!!!

:001_tt1:


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Really stunning CC xxxx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i love them all, beauties


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i really think we need many more pictures..........._


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok, will take some more photo's now for you.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

colliemerles said:


> _i really think we need many more pictures..........._


I was just thinking the same thing


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh, and if there happens to be a little white no MC in there as well, I for one wont complain


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Here is a 3 week old babycoon, and the other photo is of newborns.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Awwwwwwww sweetie .... Will not belong before they are causing havoc ...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just for Missy (not mc), heres snowflake.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Just for Missy (not mc), heres snowflake.


Where is her sweet face ... Camera shy today lol


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Cosmills said:


> Where is her sweet face ... Camera shy today lol


I was just about to say, he really doesn't want his piccy taken :lol:

Beautiful piccies hun xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

My camera is so slow, everytime i think snowflake will have his photo taken he looks the other way, little monster.

He likes his tummy rubbed but also being deaf loves to feel vibrations, if purring doesnt give enough satisfaction growling gets the belly vibrating more, so he is happily sat growling to himself.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> My camera is so slow, everytime i think snowflake will have his photo taken he looks the other way, little monster.
> 
> He likes his tummy rubbed but also being deaf loves to feel vibrations, if purring doesnt give enough satisfaction growling gets the belly vibrating more, so he is happily sat growling to himself.


N'awrrr soooo cutee!!!!!!! xx


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Your MC babies are so cute :001_wub: great piccies 



catcoonz said:


> Just for Missy (not mc), heres snowflake.


:001_wub: :001_wub:

Either you have a very small laptop or he's gotten *big!*

Come on Snowflake, smile for the camera 

Thanks you CC


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I know you all need a coony kitten fix this evening.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I know you all need a coony kitten fix this evening.


i needed that CC, i've had a horrible week with my friend passing away, then this morning i found one of my lovely guinea pigs had passed away suddenly too this has cheered me up no end
now is my little one the first one or the last one or maybe he isn't there at all


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hugs to you CG, you have had an awful time lately. xxxx

Not yet sure on which kitten to be honest, it will be the naughtiest baby available, so will have to let you know later, so far its all of them


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

it's not the second one CG cos thats mine, hehehe, i wish, little beauties


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Just for Missy (not mc), heres snowflake.











so studious


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Hugs to you CG, you have had an awful time lately. xxxx
> 
> Not yet sure on which kitten to be honest, it will be the naughtiest baby available, so will have to let you know later, so far its all of them


i don't mind naughty - i have enough torties so i'm used to that you can send all of them if you want to, i won't argue


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

My god, what are you doing to me you saucy maine coon lady!!!!!!!

:lol:

xxxxxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

To cheer Cheryl up after her sad rescue run with Stanley, i have allowed Cheryl to name my mc babies.

So Cheryl photo's 1/2/3/ are male, photo's 4 and 5 are female.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> To cheer Cheryl up after her sad rescue run with Stanley, i have allowed Cheryl to name my mc babies.
> 
> So Cheryl photo's 1/2/3/ are male, photo's 4 and 5 are female.


    

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Okay so Axel and Autumn is already used up 

So what about..............

Boys:
Avery
Aspen
Or
Nutterbutter (LOL) this one might be my one hey? No nutterbutter is crazy what about... Bass or Curtis 

Girlies:
Olive & Echo (Nawr)

 xxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Let me keep thinking thou, it's hard because they are so beautiful and only deserve the best names  xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

NutterButter  thats CG's then


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> NutterButter  thats CG's then


hey i've got enough nutters here already thankyou


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Then one more Nutter wont make a difference


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Then one more Nutter wont make a difference


very true i've heard all about you anyway with zoomie juice, i bet you dose the kittens up with it before they leave for their new homes just to keep slaves on their toes


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Got to keep new slaves on their toes havent you.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I know you all need a coony kitten fix this evening.


Has that kitten (no 2 in this row) got ginger paws? :001_wub:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Got to keep new slaves on their toes havent you.


yeah, you might have to slip me some for these rescue babies


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

# 2 photo is a brown classic tabby with white, not ginger paws meant to be white but shamefully admit its Nutriment weaning paste, they always sit in the bowl and eat round themselves.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

This is mum.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> This is mum.


oh CC she is gorgeous:001_wub::001_wub:
i know my Kacey isn't a MC but she reminds me so much of her


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Think I'm in love with kitten in picture 4, they're all adorable but no. 4 is just so :001_wub:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Well he's still very cute!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

New babycoonz, 2 weeks old tomorrow.
Why is it that you always hope for one keeper only to have a choice of 2.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

omg the face on the first kitten, tiger/lion cub surely:001_wub:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> This is mum.


serious come to bed eyes stunning


----------

